# Has anyone played with WLP775 British Cider Yeast



## boonchu (2/9/13)

I have been using WLP775 for a while in my ciders and found it to be a very clean fermenting yeast which also doesnt dry out to much.
Has anyone else used this yeast, and what were your results / thoughts?


----------



## Airgead (3/9/13)

I used it once or twice back in the day but found it too expensive and while it was OK, it wasn't spectacular. I don't have a good white labs supplier so switched to wyeast for liquid yeasts. The 4766 is a pretty good yeast for cider.

These days though I use wine yeasts for my ciders and they are all dry yeasts. much easier to use and way cheaper. 71B and CRU005 are the two I use now. IIf an experiment this year goes the way IO hope it will, I'll standardise on 71B for both ciders and meads which makes things much simpler.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## boonchu (4/9/13)

Thanks Airgead.
The way we found to make it cheaper , was after we made the starter, we would refill 2 of the white labs tubes giving us good yeast for the following batches. 
Also found that we could repitch straight onto the yeast cake, so can get 8 -10 batches to a tube.

I use D -47 and 71B for my meads.

I am lucky enough to live between The Brew Shop at peakhurst and their new store in Campbelltown.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Airgead (4/9/13)

I used to culture it out onto slants. Ended up just too much hassle. As I only make cider once a year the slants would dry out before the next batch.

The dry yeast is much easier. I'm about to crack the two kegs I made this year. one with CRU005 the other with 71B. The winner will become my stock cider yeast.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Fat Bastard (4/9/13)

I did a double batch of Aldi Juice Cider last year, one fermenter with US-05 and the other with WLP-775.

Compared to the US-05, the 775 is much more complex, and becomes even more so with time in the bottle. Initially there wasn't much between them, but after a year the 775 is by far the better cider. The sweetness seems to have increased a little with time in the bottle, if that is possible whereas the US-05 stuff is still dead dry.


----------

